# Mining Feasiblity



## chuckles2666 (Feb 17, 2021)

I am wondering if this is even feasible or worth the time to even start. I have about 15-20 of ATX Radeon GPUs, old, and I got them out of older computers. Here is a link to something similar. I've been reading that GPU mining isn't even worth trying any more with bitcoin, but I'm wondering if there is another crypto that might be worth mining, and if so I can't find any videos or step by step instructions on how to get set up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't know about it being worth it or not but the GPU you linked to is ancient and can't be used for mining, or anything else for that matter.

Only cards that could even be considered for mining need to be post ~2016.


----------



## chuckles2666 (Feb 17, 2021)

That's what I kind of figured, but since I have a lot of them I was hoping it might work. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mescalamba (Feb 17, 2021)

Too old.

For more modern GPUs Its viable, currently its done via Nicehash mostly. Few GPUs with low electricity price can yield decent amounts.

Also reason why there are no 3xxx RTX cards. One RTX 3090 can make something like 10 USD/day.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> Too old.
> 
> For more modern GPUs Its viable, currently its done via Nicehash mostly. Few GPUs with low electricity price can yield decent amounts.
> 
> Also reason why there are no 3xxx RTX cards. One RTX 3090 can make something like 10 USD/day.


About 12 right now 
If you mined on nicehash about a month ago and sold now you were making around 15-18 USD per day even

But yes, those cards are far from profitable. They can't mine Eth (requires 6GB cards now) so you're limited to trash algos. The power consumption would be magnitudes more in cost than you'd gain by using cards like these, if you could even get them to run.


----------



## chuckles2666 (Feb 17, 2021)

I honestly have a lot of computer scrap, and was just hoping I could use some of it to make a little money through mining. I knew the equipment I do have would not make me rich by any means.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 17, 2021)

chuckles2666 said:


> I honestly have a lot of computer scrap, and was just hoping I could use some of it to make a little money through mining. I knew the equipment I do have would not make me rich by any means.


If you have free electricity, and value your time at $0/h, then sure, why not. 
But if you pay anything for power, or you value your time, then yeah, these are going to cost a lot more than they make you.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

I agree that those cards are ancient and nowhere near mining capable... but in general mining has a meaning if you believe that what you mine and gather now will be worth more in future. I was mining still when ETH had a price of 120$. Power consumption and cost of it made it almost even. What is worthing nowdays, what I gathered back then, now that ETH is at 1800+$???
Yes its a risk... but I had faith back then that it will be back to high price and the 2018~2019 deep was just a phase.

Even today with the mining difficulty gone through the roof the pure profit on ETH is x3 the electricity cost in my region and current ETH price.


----------



## chuckles2666 (Feb 17, 2021)

Can you point me to some sites that can get me started? Like do I have to use Windows, or can I use Linux to do mining, the very basics on getting started, etc.?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 17, 2021)

Windows can be used and there are miners available for it. Linux is preferable though for a dedicated mining rig.
Something to start with that is user-friendly might be Nicehash. Mines mostly ethereum but you get paid in bitcoin. If you wish to actually set up an independent miner, using PhoenixMiner connected to something like Hiveon Pool is also very profitable and not too difficult if you can follow a guide on HiveOS' site.


----------

